# first tablesaw cut



## ghudspeth (Feb 15, 2009)

I made my first cut on a tablesaw today. After reading the manual from cover to cover and checking the parallelism of the rip fence-miter slots-blade, I cross cut a 15" piece of a 1×2 to make a push stick for when I get brave enough to rip something. Man, was I scared. I guess I was afraid everything was going to blow up on me after reading all the horror stories of kickback and lost fingers. I sure hope I don't lose any fingers-I'm a guitar player, for God's sake!

Next project: featherboards and a crosscut sled

Glenn


----------



## pitchnsplinters (Dec 26, 2008)

These are good and useful starter projects.

I do believe that being too scared can be dangerous. Get yourself signed up for a class or two. Woodcraft regularly has classes, keep your eyes peeled for your earliest opportunity.


----------



## Sachbvn (Feb 14, 2009)

Safety glasses, push sticks/blocks, splitter and/or gaurds, and common sense….

Glenn, I was nervous too when I started using my TS…. but - if anything, it keeps you aware. Glad to see you read the manual….nothing "un-manly" about that… it's smart. I did too.

I'm sure it said in the manual - but NEVER cross cut something and use the fence at the same time unless you are using a stop block. Put it this way…. you should never be cutting through something and the offcut touching the fence at the same time….the likely hood for a pinch is huge.

Happy woodworking!

Zac


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

Glenn, you sure didn't waste any time in learning the way. Remember that safety is, and always should be, the most important fact when working with a table saw, or any power tool for that fact. Respect the saw and what is can do to you if you make a mistake.

Good luck in eveything you undertake!


----------



## bendisplays (Feb 2, 2009)

Glenn,

Kickback usually happens when something binds on the blade or your material climbs on the back of the blade and is shot out. A climbing kickback can shove the material into your hand or throw it at quite a high speed.

The key is to not have your hand above or near the blade. If it kicks it is better to just let go and let it kcik then to let the saw pull your hand into the blade.

I have used table saws for many years and have made thousands of cuts. I still have all my digits. Be careful and observant. You will do okay and as others have mentioned it would be good to take classes and get a little experience. Too much fear as others have mentioned is not good either.

Good luck with your new saw and you will do fine and in addition to playing the guitar maybe you can be a luthier.

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

Glenn: As you use your TS you will loose your fear of it. That's okay as long as you never loose respect for what it can do. Observe safety admonitions, don't do stupid stuff and don't work on it when you're tired or distracted; you'll be fine.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

Maybe there is a little too much harping about the dangers of table saws here. I spent many years with my father and grandfather in the shop before I got my first table saw. When I got it, I just dove in and started. In spite of learning by example, I found that there were some stupid things I was doing over the years that really didn't get me in trouble but could have. The problem is, it only takes one time…

I find that the horror stories here and other places are most helpful when they describe exactly what circumstances led to the accident. Being aware of what could be a problem allows correction or compensation before the cutting starts.

But take heart - my father and grandfather were both buried with all 10 of their fingers, I have 30 years behind various table saws and still have all 10 of my fingers (knock on wood!).


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Glenn, I have been using a tablesaw for over 40 years and it still and has to demand respect. Your saw will help you build and create many new projects and advance your knowledge in woodworking. Be safe and enjoy. PS try and get a copy of the dvd by "Kelly Mehler" called "Mastering Your Table Saw" and watch it many times, it will help a lot.


----------



## SteveMO (Jan 25, 2009)

Glenn,
Your post gave me a chuckle as I recalled my 1st experience with a table saw 50 yrs ago with my Dad. Reading your post brought back that same feeling of fear. I quickly overcame it but never lost the respect for any power tool. My only tip--Never take your eyes off the piece your working on. Thanks for refreshing old memories.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

How many of us own and use a table saw regularly but secretly wish our kids never buy one. Interesting when you think about it that way huh?


----------



## ghudspeth (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the support. It was pretty amazing and powerful how that blade just sliced through the wood like it were soft butter. I can imagine a finger wouldn't stand a chance. I'm sure I'll get over the fear with practice. Hopefully I'll never lose the respect, however.

Daniel, I guess it's kind of like a motorcycle. My parents always said that they wouldn't be the ones to buy one for me. Of course, as a man, I owned several (actually traded the car they gave me when I was sixteen for one). Now, I secretly wish that my two young daughters will never grace the seat of one. But, oh, well, kids will be kids…


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Ha.. Glenn. If you've ridden a bike for awhile I'll be you have some hairy stories. i never met a biker who didn't.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

I have to add a couple things here, Glenn.

I've been on a tablesaw for almost 20 years. I've done a lot of crazy things with them, some with safety features, most without. I got overconfident about 4 years ago, and I was in a hurry (a bad combination). I had the blade angled at 45 degrees, and I was ripping a 14 1/2" long 2×4 in half for a building corner. I pushed it through, no problems. I stepped to the right side of the saw around to the back and grabbed it, big problem. I pinched the blade and the kickback with the 45 degree angled blade was inevitable. All I heard was "TING" and I thought, "Oh, man.. it got me."

I was lucky because it just cut the very tip of my right middle finger. It was teasing me. All of the cut grew back, and now there is just the tiniest scar there.

After that event, for about a year or so, I was incredibly timid around that saw. I think that being timid around it put me in worse situations than when I was overconfident. Every time I was on that saw, it was like, "Oh, I hope it doesn't hurt me this time… Oh, the horror, Oh, the humanity… lol"

My point is, learn how to properly use it. Respect it, because it is (in my opinion) the most dangerous power tool you'll own. It's the T-Rex of your shop. Don't think you'll get hurt (or hope that you don't) every time you use it, or you will.

Kickback occurs when there is side to side movement in the workpiece, especially if it is jammed against the fence during a crosscut. Keep your piece nice and straight, ALWAYS use push blocks. Stand a little off center so you don't get hit in the gut or face should kickback occur. When I operate any of my power tools, I always put my weight on my back leg, and ease the piece forward or thru the machine with my body, nice and controlled. If you put your weight forward, and use that weight with your arms to push the material forward, then what happens when something goes wrong? You're entire body wants to go right to the blade, and you'll ALWAYS want to catch yourself with your hands.

Start good habits now, and respect that T-Rex. It won't be long, you'll have some healthy confidence in yourself, and you'll be safely turning out more projects than we all can keep up with.

Steve


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Glad you are on track…...don't be scared, is a tool, to handle with care, but you know what? I believe many people have accidents due the horror cloud we woodworkers have formed around this useful and vital tool.
Just take the time and practice!


----------



## ghudspeth (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, I'm not a long-distance biker who cruises around in leathers, but I did ride to work in the warmer months for a few years. Even with just casual use, I did have some close calls, despite having taken a motorcycle safety course. I found out, it's almost always the other person on the road you have to worry about. Sold the bike when I had kids so I'd be around for them. Might get another when they are grown-we'll see.

Steve, thanks for great advice. Based on your story, would it be safe to make the following safety guideline: never touch the work directly (assuming it's a shorter piece) in line with the sawblade. Obviously with long boards you would have to stabilize them as you pushed them through the blade, but you could still say to never touch the work where it's over the table. With crosscutting, never touch the work between the miter gauge and the blade. Since I'm inexperienced, this might seem woefully ignorant, but it's a start for me in figuring out what is safe and what isn't…


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, You're going to have to touch the work at some point, but when you get up near that blade, you really need to use some push sticks or blocks. I don't do any crosscutting on the tablesaw anymore, I do all my crosscutting on the miter saw. I use the tablesaw to rip, that's about it.

I'm finding myself using the band saw for more applications lately that I would have originally ran to the tablesaw with.

Just know your limitations with it. You'll have to experiment with your stance, etc. You have to do what is comfortable to you, what is ok with the limits of your coordination, or you'll find yourself in a compromising position.

If you're going to do crosscutting, you should look at one of these. It'll make it much easier, and safer.

Once you get the hang of it, you'll love it.

Steve


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

As someone who has owned a motorcycle (notice the past tense) and used a table saw - you are better off with the table saw!

At least with the table saw, you only have to worry about yourself. With the motorcycle, what scared me was all the other idiots on the road!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I think it would be very prudent to study the sections of the blade the mid way point etc pulling up pushing down on the work as you cross the midway it lifts the wood etc etc etc .After all once you understand the theory of a tablesaw then you need never go back to learning you know its dumb to shove stuff past the blade with your fingers etc it's not all commen sense in my opinion there are definite rights and wrongs so learn them and use your saw wisely safely but without being too nervous. The saw can and should be fun to use, it will be once you get over the initial nerves as long as you don't become complacent you'll be bang on have fun and I greatly respect you there is not a man at sea who does not have repect for the water same with tools learn what are do-able and what's dangerous.Alistair


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

And tomorrow we'll introduce you to the "stacked Dado set"!

Learn your saw; respect your tools; use sharp, clean blades; use the safety devices that came with the saw; use push sticks, push blocks, make a sled and finger boards; and never put your fingers anywhere over the saw blade insert while she's running.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

One other thiing that hasn't been mentioned, and that is the sound of a normal cut versus the sound of impending disaster. If the blade starts screaming (perhaps by being pinched) or otherwise sounding abnormal look out and take appropriate action if you can or get out of the way if you can't.
I've been at this for more years than I want to admit and have yet to injure myself with a power tool - close calls yes, but not blood. Part of it is due to a healthy fear of the potential for injury.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Interesting Article…....... Table Saw Safety Is Serious Business


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm glad to see that your first cut didn't have you so scare you ended up hurting yourself. I'd like to add that when ever doing a rip on a smaller piece, stand with your right hip to the left of the blade. That way, if a kickback does occur, you're less likely to get hit. Keep working and work safe.


----------



## ghudspeth (Feb 15, 2009)

Interesting that standing position is mentioned as I was just pondering that. I'd be curious to know where the best positions are. I had imagined that if I were ripping it would be on the right of the saw (looking from the front), and when crosscutting, on the left of the saw (assuming you're using the left miter slot). And speaking of that, does anyone actually use the right miter slot?


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

Something I will mention. Let the machine work. As with all tools, learn the capacities. Don't force your work, use sharp blades, use the proper blade. Adjust blade to proper height, and take your time. Build sleds and jigs, will save time later and make difficult cuts easy. Have a blast!


----------



## ghudspeth (Feb 15, 2009)

Lookie here:



Just a couple days ago I was scared of it, now I've made an auxiliary fence, featherboards, etc., and made quite a few cuts today. In this picture, I'm getting ready to rip a bevel on the edge of that cedar board. It is one half of the roof of my bird feeder. Overall, I got a lot more comfortable with using the TS today. It sure felt secure standing BEHIND that 8" tall fence, however, peeking over with my push stick and sawing. I'm sure the neighbors were LTAO.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

LOL….


----------



## jm540 (Jan 14, 2009)

glen there is much more chance of something happening on a cross cut than a rip.

A little fear is good. a lotta fear bad


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

jm540,

Interesting, I have had both of my kickback accidents happen while ripping boards shorter than the width of the tablesaw. On crosscuts I use am aux fence on y miter gage or my crosscut sled and haven't had any issues with kickback while making these cuts.


----------



## Hacksaw (Feb 26, 2009)

Respect the saw but don't be too timid.I am glad to see you are progressing in your use of the saw! as a former guitar player who shortened two if his fingers and can no longer play I understand your concerns but keep in mind being to timid can cause the same problems being careless can someday I will get into my accident and my motorcycle accident but not now happy woodworking

oh yeah you could always get one of these www.sawstop.com I am in no way affiliated with this company I just like the idea of the saw.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm lefthanded, so it feels natural for me to stand on the right side of the blade as I push the work through with my left hand. The main thing is just not to stand with your body directly behind the blade. I've had things come flying out a couple of times, and was glad I wasn't in the line of fire.


----------



## Madcow (Feb 25, 2009)

I run a workers' comp retro program and I've learned a few things over the years. First, be aware where your hands are at all time. Especially in relation to the blade. Second, you are more likely to be injured when you are tired or have your thoughts on something other than what you are doing.

When I got my first tool, a cabinet saw, I put it on its side to unbolt the pallet. I put a couple of blocks of wood to protect me should it fall but when I started to raise it, I apparently missed a small glob of grease and my hand slipped. My hand told my feet to move and they did, kicking the blocks of wood out from under the saw. I actually pinned my pinky finger to the shop floor. My neighbors were playing basketball in the cul-de-sac but I was not about to give them more to talk about at block parties. It took me about 5 minutes to get my finger out from under the top and I never called for help.


----------



## jm540 (Jan 14, 2009)

sike I agree anything can happen but I am willing to bet you have never had a cross cut accident because you know what to do 
remember glenn just got a ts

the wood is always denser
the wood is usually wider than longer on the axis of cut

I have had a board and a miter gauge hit me in the gut and there was no trap

and someone first starting will probably not use a sled

I also see after glens last picture he is set up better than most shops on EPE


----------



## jm540 (Jan 14, 2009)

glen dont peek over the fence you should be on the other side close to where you took the picture from there you can watch the fence and the blade at the same time

as for miter slots I use the right one all the time my cross cut sled is both my table is longer on that side so cutting big board usually ply I move the fence to the left side facing then as they get smaller often I just leave the fence on that side 
also my feather board and odd shaped lumber jig for the band saw are set up for right side so if *I have* to use them right it is 
people also have blades that tilt the opposite way as yours and mine I would imagine they probably use it more than I do

It is not the most dangours tool you'll ever the most accidents are on it because it will be your best friend and you'll use it all the time law of averages and such


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

You guys will probably think I'm crazy, but the way I look at it, you should know the rules and go by them when using any power tool. Be respectful and knowledgeable but not afraid. (here's the crazy part) To me, that table saw (or whatever tool) is just like a big dog…... if that dog senses that you are afraid of it, the dog will try its best to provoke you and center it's attention on you…... even if you're in a crowded room, the dog will KNOW that you are the one that is afraid of him. If you try to operate machinery while you have fear, accidents will happen. Respect is the key word here I think. If you are afraid to operate a machine, don't try it.
- JJ


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Good point Pat. I do that a lot….... I've found myself thinking through a cut and saying "noooo, I don't think so"..........
- JJ


----------

